# Allis chalmers 5030 overheating



## Simpleman357 (Mar 24, 2016)

The tractor runs fine for 20 mins but then goes to overload.the water pump is pumping and I have flushed the radatior.i think it needs to be recored. The problem is they do not sell a replacement.and there is no one who recores them in my area anymore.the size is 14w x 18h.any suggestions will be appreciated.thank u


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Simpleman357,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

We no longer have a radiator shop in my area either. You may have to go to a neighboring town to get the radiator re-cored.

First thing I would check is the thermostat to make sure it is opening, and at the correct temperature. 

Have you flushed the fins out with water from both directions. Take care not to touch or damage the fins.

You could also try a commercial cooling system flush. Auto parts stores should have in stock.

Have you looked at the coolant for tiny bubbles entrained in the fluid when it gets hot? You might have a head gasket leak.


----------



## Simpleman357 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for the reply I used a commercial flush and took the thermostat out.i am so thankful its working now was fixing to go buy a new John Deere.


----------

